# Tips for riding a jumping derby?



## Jessie567 (Aug 18, 2009)

never done one of these before, any tips, also this may be a stupid question but can someone explain what devils **** is? thanks


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

Are you talking like steeplechase? I've never run in one myself, the closest I got was xc, but I know there are tons of resources on the internet, I'm sure if you just google it, something will come up that will surely be able to help you. Sorry, I know it's not much help,hope you find the info you are looking for.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

The devils **** is in show jumping, There's one at Spruce Meadows. Now I'll try to remember what it looks like.. I haven't seen a show in a while.. Usually its a jump then when you get over the jump its raised ground another jump then a third jump and you go back to level ground? I think thats what it looks like.. I at least know its three jumps close together.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

A devils **** is a jump and then another jump down into water followed by a jump out of water I thought? I could be totally wrong tho haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Correction...it's a v shaped slope with three jumps. Kinda hard to describe but google helps


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

yeah! ^^


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

A derby is like a small cross country course with both solid and knockable jumps in an arena ii normally has a water jump to. It requires great control as some jumps are very flimsy it also is usually timed and based on overall look so you have to look nice and in control overall clearing jumps easily and clean. your horse should look like it can jump a hunter track cleanly in an arena space.
It will also have a showing session after to ensure your horse is a correct mover and you can control him. THere is a confirmation check as well.


----------



## Jessie567 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the help, she was great and came 2nd in the big class, lost to a huge horse by 0.6 of a second


----------

